# How important is using an Embryoscope when over 40



## kimchi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi,
I'm trying to decide on a clinic for my first IVF treatment.
It's likely to be a mild IVF (short protocol) with immune treatment (prednisolone) and clexane.
I had a 'scratch' last January and became pregnant immediately but unfortunately it was a partial molar. 
I'm going to try IVF next but the clinic I attended last (who I really like) don't use an embryoscope. There is Care clinic at the Beacon in Dublin who do use an embryoscope so I'm considering them.
How important has an embryoscope been for any anyone here?
I've had 5 miscarriages, it's suspected to be a mix of immune, blood clotting and now egg quality and I really want to minimize the chances of miscarrying again.
Thanks.


----------



## Mrs.F (Nov 4, 2013)

Hallo kimchi. I don't think the embyoscope will make so much difference in your case. There are some clinics that use it and it is considered to benefit the embryos in the sense that the embryologists don't need to take the embyos out to follow their development, but do this in a closed environment. The device is an incubator with an built-in microscope and camera that allows fertility specialists to observe and record the development of the embryo. The resulting images/video allows the fertility doctor to select the best embryo for implantation. Studies say it does increase the chances of the embryos for better development. 

In terms of immune issues/blood clotting, I would rather ask if the clinic offers PBMC - that's the so called embryo glue, prepared with your own bloodcells. You can google it for more detailed info. 

Hope your next pregnancy is successful


----------

